# Riphah, and Shifa



## Cheemaa (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey, glad I found my way to this site. I had a few questions, and where better to ask than an informative and straight to the point website such as this one. I just recently graduated from high school and did okay. My average grade was around a C which in terms of percentage equates to a 75%. I know that'll suffice in terms of borderline transcript requisites placed before me. I'm a little worried about entrance exams though, my aunt sent me a few 12th grade textbooks and in all honesty, they're a little harder than what I had anticipated. "Harder" in the sense that my Physics teacher was terrible, and didn't give a crap about his students. I'm a borderline retard when it comes to Physics. I mean, if I practice basic multiple choice questions from 12th grade level Pakistani textbooks, am I likely to see any of the MCQs from there? I'd like it if anyone would throw me a few sample questions perhaps. I'm probably writing on here to give my sub-consciousness some false re-assurance, or "tasali" #laugh. Alright, in terms of simplicity, what exactly should I study and review? Should I emphasize a subject, or a topic more so than another? I appreciate any form of constructive criticism, or input. InshALLAH, I'll do alright #happy. Just another worried inspiring student looking to pursue a career in Medicine#laugh . By the way, I just realized the title of the topic was "Riphah and Shifa", they're the two schools I'm applying to#yes .


----------



## Cheemaa (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh, and as well as "Fauji Foundation", I apologize. Figured I'd correct myself.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Go through SAT2 physics.... solve all the problems in barrons and Princeton review and you should have covered 95% of what you need to know... besides u can always do crappy in physics and make it up in another section of the test... on the shifa test there are only 30 phy mcqs out of 180.... i left around 12 and god knows how many wrong and still ended up with a decent 58.5% overall because the other parts of the test went better... phy goes crappy for most ppl, nothing to really fret about .... I had an A in A-level physics and still did pathetic ,also took tuitions to cover Fsc stuff...


----------



## nimra39 (Sep 5, 2015)

I want to knw that my aggregare is 70% any chance to get admission.in.bds in any private college


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Your options should be 
1. Shifa
2. FUMC
3. Riphah

Physics is well, I never really prepared it. If the numericals seem impossible and you have NO way around them, do the theory at least. Learn the interesting concepts. Do everything other than numericals and try extra hard in Biology, english and math portion for Shifa and you'll be fine. Not sure what your Chemistry situation is. Mine was always horrible.


----------



## Ayesha _ ahmad (Sep 1, 2015)

Are you applying on the foriegn or local seat?


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

nidarasul said:


> Your options should be
> 1. Shifa
> 2. FUMC
> 3. Riphah
> ...


Where should we do the maths portion from? Maths and physics have always been my weakest subjects since as long as I can remember. Didn't even touch the maths books after school.  How tough is the maths portion usually?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> Where should we do the maths portion from? Maths and physics have always been my weakest subjects since as long as I can remember. Didn't even touch the maths books after school.  How tough is the maths portion usually?


It's very basic math and it's a small portion. Mid-term breaking sort of stuff. I was always horrible at math but I think I did okay-ish so don't worry too much about it. It's only about 10 questions.
How are you guys percentages for A-levels or FSC? That can do you a whole lot of good!


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I have about 76%, would it be alright?


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

I scored 86% in FSC.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

76% will have to try very hard, for Shifa. Leave no gap in your prep and after if get through the test, do exceptionally well in the interview and you still have a shot at it.
86% is good! Try to score better in the entrance exam but your fsc score will help you a lot! 
Good luck you guys, hope you make it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

nidarasul said:


> 76% will have to try very hard, for Shifa. Leave no gap in your prep and after if get through the test, do exceptionally well in the interview and you still have a shot at it.
> 86% is good! Try to score better in the entrance exam but your fsc score will help you a lot!
> Good luck you guys, hope you make it!:thumbsup:


Thanks a lot  :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



Skandril said:


> I have about 76%, would it be alright?


What other colleges would you be applying in?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I am mostly applying in BDS for private schools. Although I am not applying in Shifa i wil be applying in Yusra and Ripah( for bds) would my scores be alright if i am only applying in [email protected]


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

BDS from Riphah is actually known to be better than others in Isb including that from IMDC. And an aggregate of around 75 in the UHS result should be your lower limit for Riphah BDS. Might go below that



Skandril said:


> I am mostly applying in BDS for private schools. Although I am not applying in Shifa i wil be applying in Yusra and Ripah( for bds) would my scores be alright if i am only applying in [email protected]


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I am also gonna apply to yusra, margalla Institute and Rawal Institute would I be able to get in those colleges with 70% agg?


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

I know someone who got into Rawal last year with 71% aggregate. But there are better colleges than Rawal, try and get into them.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I will try but i am a very pessimistic, Paranoid and very negative person to be around. I dont even know which college will take me with 70% agg.


----------



## dcmd (Aug 28, 2015)

Any chance with 77% in FUMC


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

dcmd said:


> Any chance with 77% in FUMC


Very very little chance...


----------

